# احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )



## فنان (13 أبريل 2007)

ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين من كلماتى وصوتى والحانى:new4:  وتوزيع موسيقى اسامة صلاح بالاشتراك مع كورال اطفال القطع الصغير والترنيمة دى احنا عملناها فى فرح واحد صاحبنا ويارب تعجبكم ونفسى بجد اشوف رايكم فيها اية:smil13:  وربنا يبارككم وعندى ترانيم كتير تانى بس عايز رايكم لان دى اول واحدة اسجلها فى استوديو :a82: 
خدوها من اللنك دة
http://dl9.ohshare.com/v/7283276/_1...610_1606_1585_1575_1601_1578_1585_159.wma.htm

لما تفتحلك الصفحة اختار دون لود هاتنزل على طوl


----------



## cobcob (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

*مش عارفة انزلها
مش لاقية حاجة مكتوب عليها download
:smil13: 
حاول ترفع على موقع تانى​*


----------



## فنان (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

هاحاول ارفعها على موقع تانى
 ممكن تقترح موقع معين؟


----------



## فنان (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

هاتلاقى كلمة دون لود فايل فى الصفحة من فوقموجودة انا شايفها دلوقت


----------



## رومانى عدلى رياض (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

شكرا على الترنيمهاا لجميله وربنا يحافظ عليك ويخليك لينا


----------



## cobcob (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

*انا فعلا بالاقى كلمة download file
بس مكتوبة ومافيهاش لينك للتنزيل

أنا ماعرفش مواقع كتير للرفع بس هاكتبلك اللى اعرفهم

http://www.rogepost.com/

http://www.4shared.com/

http://www.yousendit.com/​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

[FONT="Arial [SIZE="6"]فعلا فنان..الترنيمة جميلة جدا 
الكلمات واللحن تحفة بجد.,. وصوتك حلو جدا
الترنيمة كلها على بعض عجبتنى جدا 
ربنا يباركك.. وان شاء الله مايكونش اخر تسجيل
ولو سجلت بعد كده اى ترانيم تانية ماتبخلش علينا بيها[/SIZE].


----------



## mahy (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

جارى التحميل فنان:new4:


----------



## mahy (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

ميرسى على الموقع الرائع وربنا معاكى ويشفيكى:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

*لا بجد بقه ماينفعش كده
انا مش عارفة انزلهاااااااا
حد من اللى نزلوها يرفعهالى على سايت تانى
:cry_smile: ​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

انا بحاول ارفعهالك يا coBcoB
على موقع 4shared
ويارب ينفع لانى اول مرة ارفع ترانيم فى اى منتدى
اختك JooJoo


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

http://www.4shared.com/file/14076981/4e5ba425/_online.html
دة الرابط بتاع الترنيمة يارب يكون شغال


----------



## rania-grg (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

*ترنيمة جميلة جدا (الصوت ؛الكلمات؛الالحان)انت فنان بجد*


----------



## فنان (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

اللنك دة شغال زى الفل ويارب الترنيمة بجد تعجكم


http://www.4shared.com/file/14052537/b874e588/_online.html


----------



## فنان (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

شكرا انتم امانة شجعتونى جدا انى اكمل رنا يباركك ياrania-grg    وginajoojoo و cobcob


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

انا بنزلها وهاسمعها واقولك راى اكيد هتكون حلوة


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الموقع الاولاني مش فيه اي مشكلة

وانا بحمل الترنيمة منه

وانا حطيت دائرة علي مكان لينك التحميل

اضغطوا علي كلمة دوان لود هتتحمل








وشكرا ليك يا فنان


----------



## استير (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الترنيمة فعلا جميلة بكل المقايسى 
شكرا ليك و مشتنيان الباقى 
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة ​


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الترنيمه فعلا جميله 
وصوتك رائع
واللحن ممتاز
والكلمات روعه
يلا بقه عايزين تانى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الرب يساعدك وانشاء الله بتقدر تنزل الرابط
لاننا مشتاقين لسماع الترنيمة


----------



## joko (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الترنيمة رائعة


----------



## basboosa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

الترنيمة فعلا جميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: احلى ترنيمة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلها فى الزفاف (ترنيمة اسمها متشكرين )*

جميييييييييييييييييلة وصوتك جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل وعاوزين كمان ربنا معاك :99:


----------



## نبيل مليكه (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------

